# etymology - like and fancy???



## chic (Oct 26, 2015)

In America if we prefer something, we say we "like" it. If something is elaborately decorated, ie. not plain, we call it "fancy".

In the U.K. if someone likes something they "fancy" it, so what do folks in the UK call something that is not plain?? Would it be "smashing" or something else??? 


I've wondered about this for a long time. I know, I've got to much time on my hands sometimes. :sentimental:


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 26, 2015)

chic said:


> In America if we prefer something, we say we "like" it. If something is elaborately decorated, ie. not plain, we call it "fancy".
> 
> In the U.K. if someone likes something they "fancy" it, so what do folks in the UK call something that is not plain?? Would it be "smashing" or something else???
> 
> ...



Yes you do, but I love the way you actually "think" about stuff. I've been doing that myself, all my life. 
A little "off topic" but its amazing how many things we humans do that given a little thought are totally ridiculous.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Chic, it's used both ways here.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 26, 2015)

There's a difference between to _like_ and to _fancy_ when used as a verb.  To like is to like, but to fancy means to want to own or have.
eg.. " I like  beer" means exactly that,  but "I  fancy a beer" means "I _would like_ a beer".

As an adjective, fancy is the opposite of plain, but maybe in a slightly "kitsch" way  - perhaps suggesting bright or garish.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2015)

Capt Lightning has nailed it. That's the way I use 'fancy' too.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> There's a difference between to _like_ and to _fancy_ when used as a verb.  To like is to like, but to fancy means to want to own or have.
> eg.. " I like  beer" means exactly that,  but "I  fancy a beer" means "I _would like_ a beer".
> 
> As an adjective, fancy is the opposite of plain, but maybe in a slightly "kitsch" way  - perhaps suggesting bright or garish.



Spot on ..


----------



## chic (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone. So "fancy" can mean not plain as well as the desire to want something for oneself. Like... I "fancy" a cuppa, I "fancy" that coat. That coat is too "fancy" for me. This really helps.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2015)

Chic, when I think about it, fancy is one of those words that means a number of things depending on the context.

Other common uses  ....   "he really fancies himself" - in other words he is very egoistic, has a high opinion of himself  etc..

"fancy that" - that's a surprize ,  I'd never have guessed that  etc..  (sometimes said  if you're not impressed)


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2015)

One of the delights of being a writer is being able to savor language and all it's regional distinctions...but I do fancy a cuppa right about now


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Chic, when I think about it, fancy is one of those words that means a number of things depending on the context.
> 
> Other common uses .... "he really fancies himself" - in other words he is very egoistic, has a high opinion of himself etc..
> 
> "fancy that" - that's a surprize , I'd never have guessed that etc.. (sometimes said if you're not impressed)



Thanks Capt. I completely forgot the expression, "fancy that"! Well, fancy that!


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> One of the delights of being a writer is being able to savor language and all it's regional distinctions...but I do fancy a cuppa right about now



Good job Fur! Or should I say smashing. nthego:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 28, 2015)

There are loads of slang terms for 'good', but "Smashing" is very old-fashioned.

Here's a good slang Scottish word for you:- "Stoater".  It means 'of good quality or appearance'.  Often applied to attractive young ladies - "She's a wee _Stoater_"


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 3, 2017)

What does this thread have to do with etymology? The first link is to the definition, the second to an example of correct usage on this forum.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/etymology



Josiah said:


> galumph
> [guh-luhmf]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

